# Painting stair risers and treads white



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

What would be the best product to paint stair treads and risers white? The house is going to be ultra modern with white on all the the walls and ceilings, aluminum trim. I would lean towards an alkyd paint but the problem is that it will yellow too fast, especially since the walls by the stairs will be pure white. I am worried that lacquer will be too brittle and topcoating and acrylic paint with a clear will not work because it seems like all clear top coats yellow with time, even the waterborne ones.

To complicate matters, I am guessing that the flatter the finish the better, since this HO is not a fan of much sheen on anything. Any opinions on the best product to use here?


----------



## ProTouch (Dec 22, 2007)

Ive never seen latex/acrylic trim paint yellow.
:confused1:


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I do not think acrylic paint would hold up to foot traffic well enough and acrylic clears for topcoating the paint do yellow, at least the harder ones with a lot of urethane.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

I have been using BM waterborne satin impervo for years in my own home and it holds up fine.


----------



## PowerPaintingUK (Dec 1, 2007)

100% Acrylic white is very tough and will not yellow. I'd use white acrylic eggshell; in fact I've just painted a large staircase in acrylic eggshell myself.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I did one few weeks ago with Muralo's waterborne satin finish, doesn't look shiny at all ( if that the look your going for)


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

do you mean "skirts and risers" or "risers and treads"


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

It is the whole thing, treads (the part that you walk on) and the sides of the stairway. I am guessing that it will actually be an open stairway where there are no risers, just the treads and the side pieces. There will most likely be no carpet on the treads either, just the paint. This job is going to be a trick to bid, they also potentially want exposed industrial type metal beams CHROMED in the area that will become the lounge for the home. I found an auto paint that looks promising, at $1100.00/gallon.


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

tread plex by swp self priming TOUGH STUFF! as for the chrome paint, hold on Im going out to my truck, I just delt with this and have a brochure for a one part copper paint. I think they have some thing


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

ok, its Crescent Bronze powder Co. (no its not powder coating) its at www.crescentbronze.com that tread plex is the bomb too by the way


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Is the crescent bronze stuff any different from the Modern Masters metallic paints? The tread plex looks interesting, I will definitely look into that product line some more. I will be getting more info. from the builder later this week, so I will have to see exactly what they are looking for on the chrome. Thanks


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Treadplex by sw is an awesome product..........was an armorseal product.

We have been using it for years, if your looking for a great waterborne product try it.:thumbup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Feb 23, 2006)

ive used treadplex on treads before, and it has held up really well,,,,,it would be my first choice

also>>>id use a porch and floor enamel before id use impervo,,,,,i think impervo would be a poor choice


----------



## JCpresto (Dec 14, 2007)

You wont want to use a flat paint especially with white. Youll never be able to clean it. Kickers are one thing but treads take a beating.


----------



## johnthepainter (Feb 23, 2006)

dean, i used the oil tredplex,,,,,,i saw one of the replys that mentioned waterborne, and im not familiar with the w.b.

this house sounds cool,,,,,,,i hope you land it


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

If I land it, it will definitely be my most unusual new construction job ever and largest. No wood trim, aluminum base and casings, all white stairways (w/o carpet runners for sure now), 16 and 20' ceilings through out, everything white, excepts lounge area with a black textured ceiling and chrome metal beams (as long as the price for that does not shock them too much, but it does look like there are some cheaper chrome products than the Big Bling ones I had found earlier), all cement terrazzo floors. Oh, and 13,000 sq. ft. I am guessing I will be spending A LOT of time masking floors and trim.


----------



## johnthepainter (Feb 23, 2006)

it sounds cold,,,,,,i hope they have slippers


----------



## paintsquad (Dec 29, 2007)

*stairs railing*

use a oil paint or use oil prime with top of the line latex


----------



## paintsquad (Dec 29, 2007)

use oil paint or use a oil prime with high grade of latex paint the best way and its going to last a long time


----------



## regal (Oct 20, 2007)

treadplex..... self priming. try some on a board, let it cure for a week and test scuffit with your boots. no oil prime


----------

